# So how many people here have American Eskimos?



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

I've seen a couple of people with avatars that have Eskies. I have one myself. I've had him since he was eight weeks old. He'll be eight years old on the 23rd.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I had one named Tundra. He was 10 and we had to put him down.  I miss him.


----------

